# "You are what you eat"



## TioMario (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello, about that quote, I just got a nice idea to know people better, by their taste for FOOD. 

Being this forum so different, culture-wise, I thought about making a thread about typical regional/national recipes. It doesn't matter if it's a main dish, a dessert, or whatever, just post a recipe that identifies yourself or your culture.

I'll start with one of my favorites:

Regional recipe (Uruguay, Argentina and Paraguay): _*Potato "ñoquis"*_

Introduction: Ñoquis are a traditional pasta, that is eaten every 29th of each month. In Uruguay (my country) people put bills or coins under the plate, because it means you will be lucky the next month and that you won't run out of money.

Ingredients:

*Flour - 200g 
*Potatos - 1 Kg
*Salt
(you will also need a fork to give them a ñoqui shape )

EDIT: I forgot to say, this is for *4 people*

1) Once they are peeled and well-washed, cook the potatos in boiling salted water.

2) After they are cooked, smash them with whatever you have (there are machines to do it, but I use a fork). They MUST be totally smashed. 
*Let them get cold covering them with a napkin.

3) When the potatos are cold, add te flour and mix them very good, but without kneading it, to avoid the mixture to become elastic.

4) Divide the dough in six pieces, powdering them with flour. Make sticks with each piece with your hands, cut the ñoquis and give them the shape.

5) Cook the ñoquis in boiling water and add your favorite pasta sauce. Enjoy
*The ñoquis are like 2 cm thick and 2,5 cm long

Here is a video of a woman making ñoquis, there you can see how the shape is and how is it done. ÑOQUIS ROCK !


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 21, 2009)

This is a good idea. when I'm off work I'll post one


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 21, 2009)

Ooh I like this. I have two that are important to me.

Cheese Grits and Eggs (breakfast):
1) 4 cups water for every 1 cup grits. 1 cup grits serves about 2 people.
2) boil water, stir in grits slowly and reduce heat.
3) Stir constantly until grits thicken.
4) Once grits thicken, remove from heat, add cheese. Preferably real cheese (mild cheddar), but velveeta is ok if nothing else is available. You want to add the equivalent of about 1 sandwich sized cheese slice for every cup of water. If you're using real cheese, cut a 0.5 centimeter slice or 1/8 inch slice for every cup of water.
5) Season with salt, pepper, and garlic. I eyeball this step and don't use exact proportions. However there is one "rule" to follow here. Use just as much garlic as salt and pepper combined. Use equal parts salt and pepper, and gauge the total amount by how much salt you would want to use. Keep in mind that the cheese adds a bit of a salty taste as well.
6) As cheese is melting, and before seasoning the grits, start cooking the egg(s). 2 eggs is recommended, but 1 is still good. Season the egg also with salt, pepper, and garlic. Use the same proportions as the seasoning for the grits itself. Make the eggs over easy, so do not break the yolk when you flip the egg, and leave it just a bit runny. Season both sides.
7) Once eggs are done, pour grits over a large shallow plate. Place eggs on top, and cut eggs up and stir into the grits.
8) Enjoy the delciousness.
9) Tip, for extra deliciousness cook up some Jimmy Dean sausage as well. Heat the sausage in a pan on medium/high heat and wait until it starts to blacken just a bit, making sure to flip the pieces regularly. Place 3-4 layers of paper towels on an empty plate. Place all cooked pieces of sausage on the paper towels on this plate and put another 3-4 layers of paper towels on top of the sausage. Press on all of the sausage pieces through the paper towels to remove all excess grease. Serve on top of the grits after cutting up the eggs, or cut them also into the grits as well.

------

The last one is a family dessert recipe that we use. It has a strange name, but the cake is delicious.

"Dump" cake (dessert)
------------
1) You need 1 can of pineapple pieces, and one can of blueberries. You can substitute black berries, or cherries, but the pineapple is required.
2) 1 box of white cake mix with pudding added
3) cinnamon
4) 1 stick butter
5) a large disposable baking pan. Preferably 2 inches deep and about 9x6 inches in size.

1) Empty all of the fruit, including most of the sauce but not all, into the baking pan.
2) Add cinnamon, and spread evenly over the fruit.
3) Pour the cake mix over the fruit layer, making sure to spread it evenly.
4) Cut squares of butter and place on top of the cake mix. Your goal is to make the butter slices as thin as you possibly can, but cover the whole of the cake surface with butter squares. If you use too much butter the cake tastes horrible.
5) Preheat the oven to 350-375 degrees Fahrenheit
6) Once the butter is added place the pan on a middle rack for about 45 minutes. Check it periodically to make sure the top is browning nicely. When the top of the cake is a nice golden brown, remove, let cool, and enjoy!
7) Tip: the cake is very good with ice cream, but it is also good served cold the next day after putting it in the fridge!

Those two recipes are the biggest family recipes in my family. We all pride ourself on who can make the best cheese grits, and also who makes the best dump cake.

Chris


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 21, 2009)

Cheese grits exist? man that sounds bomb!


----------



## TioMario (Dec 21, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> "Dump" cake


Great name hahaha, I have to make that one, it sounds delicious.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 21, 2009)

Grilled Cheese Sandwich:
Ingredients: (Makes one sandwich, but the normal person needs 3 of these pieces of amazingness)
2 Slices of Bread
2 Slices of Cheese
1 Slice of Ham
A lot of Butter

1. Butter one side of each piece of bread
2. Get a frying pan on the stove and melt some butter in the bottom and spread it around.
3. Put buttered side of bread (1 slice) down onto the pan, then on the other side layer cheese, ham, cheese, in that order, then the last piece of break buttered side up in the pan.
4. When the first side starts to brown, flip the whole sandwich over and brown the other side.
5. Keep flipping until the cheese is melted and the toast is browned. (The slower you cook it the more the cheese will melt)
6. Take out of the pan, cut into whatever size pieces you want, and enjoy.

I love me some grilled cheese.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 21, 2009)

Canadian recipes:

Maple Syrup: (drink)
Ingredients:
1 cup Maple Syrup
Instructions:
Pour into wooden mug and drink.

Penguin Pops: (snack)
Ingredients:
1 Whole penguin
3 Cups maple syrup
Instructions:
Pour maple syrup on penguin. 
Spread until penguin is evenly covered.
Use an axe to chop into 8 pieces.
Place outside
Wait 10 minutes for freezing to occur
Serve frozen


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 21, 2009)

Potato (USA, CA)--

You will need:
Potato(s)
Cheese, cottage Cheese, or butter
Microwave
Fork

Instructions:
1) Wash each potato, then polk holes all over it with your fork, so as not to let it explode in the microwave.
2) Put 1, 2, or 3 of your potatoes on a plate in the microwave, and cook on high, about 5min for 1, 8min for 2, and 10min for 3. (you can also cook them in to oven, but microwave is faster )
3) When it's done, take the potato out, open it up right down the middle, and smash each side with the flat of the fork.
4) Cover in shredded cheese, cottage cheese, or butter (cottage cheese being my favorite). You can put them all on there if you feel like it.

NOM


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 21, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> Grilled Cheese Sandwich:
> 
> recipe text here...
> 
> I love me some grilled cheese.



Chris, do you recommend any particular kinds of cheese to use? That does sound good.

Chris


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 21, 2009)

*Cheesy Crescent Dogs:*
_2 cheesy crescent dogs serves 1 person_
Ingredients:
1 can Pillsbury Crescents (can of 8 rolls)
2 hot dogs
Shredded cheese (any kind, really, but I prefer colby jack)

Directions:
1.) Preheat oven to 375 degrees Fahrenheit (190 degrees centigrade).
2.) Open can of crescents and take 2 crescents out.
3.) Slit 2 hot dogs lengthwise, leaving about 1/2-1 inch (1-2.5 cm) of not slit ends.
4.) Insert cheese into slits on hot dogs.
5.) Wrap 1 crescent roll loosely over 1 hot dog.
6.) Repeat step 5 for other hot dog and crescent.
7.) Place on ungreased cookie sheet.
8.) Bake for 12-15 minutes or until crescents are golden brown.







I love these!
They're great hors d'oeuvres.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 21, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Chris, do you recommend any particular kinds of cheese to use? That does sound good.
> 
> Chris



I usually prefer American Cheese on mine...


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 21, 2009)

PHPJaguar said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Chris, do you recommend any particular kinds of cheese to use? That does sound good.
> ...



I usually have ham or prosciutto for the meat, and any blend of cheeses I want.

The best combination for me is SHREDDED colby jack, cheddar, and mozzerella.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 21, 2009)

Pizza.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 21, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Grilled Cheese Sandwich:
> ...



The awesome thing about this sandwich is that is very versatile.

Obviously, you can use any kind of cheese you want, any kind of sliced meat, any kind of bread etc.

I prefer white bread, medium cheddar and normal ham. But using those shredded mixes that they title "Mexican Blend" or something like that taste quite good as well.

So it is completely up to you, sometimes I experiment with those French cheeses, and since I don't know french cheeses very well I get mixed results. But hey, that's part of the fun!


----------



## teller (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pepperoni Rolls*

According to Wikipedia: _"The pepperoni roll was invented by Giuseppe "Joseph" Argiro at the Country Club Bakery in Fairmont, West Virginia, in 1927[4]. The rolls originated as a lunch option for the coal miners of north-central West Virginia in the first half of the 20th century[5]. Pepperoni rolls do not need to be refrigerated for storage and could readily be packed for lunch by miners."_

This is how we personally make them:

Frozen dinner rolls
Giant stick of pepperoni
Mozzarella cheese
Oliverio peppers

Place the rolls on a cookie sheet, let rise. Cut up pepperoni into sticks, perhaps 2" long and 1/4" thick. Grab a roll, stretch it flat, throw some pepperoni sticks on there, add cheese and peppers, roll it up and seal the ends. When you've filled up the cookie sheet with these things, cook at 350 until golden. Magically delicious!


----------



## Muesli (Dec 21, 2009)

Bacon.

/thread.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 21, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Bacon.
> 
> /thread.



Prepared any particular way? Cooked at all? Or just straight up? 

Chris


----------



## (R) (Dec 21, 2009)

As a meal that I would eat every day for the rest of my life, Subway $5 footlong with the works and every sauce on wheat bread with cold cut combo and swiss cheese


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## (R) (Dec 21, 2009)

What if you can't eat meat???


----------



## shelley (Dec 21, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



I've been putting mustard in my grilled cheese sandwiches. It provides an extra kick of flavor. I've also experimented with sprinkling garlic powder or other spices in the cheese before I grill it, with satisfactory results (but then I also like garlic way too much).


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 21, 2009)

One of my favorite grilled cheese varieties is grilled colby jack with a slice of ham slipped in there.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 21, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> One of my favorite grilled cheese varieties is grilled colby jack with a slice of ham slipped in there.



my favorite grilled cheese variety is substituting the bread for a tortilla, using the Mexican Blend cheese, and including chunks of grilled, seasoned chicken.


wait....


----------



## Ewks (Dec 21, 2009)

Salmiakki (Finnish candy):

You need:

1)Ammonium chloride (if you don't have any go to your nearest chemistry class and steal some ammonia and hydrogen chloride and make your own ammonium chloride)

2)ingredients to make liquorice
liquorice extract
sugar
some kind of binder (i.e. flour)​
3) Water

(4) beeswax)

TO MAKE SALMIAKKI:

1) dissolve all the ingredients in water

2) heat the mixture up to 135°C 

3) pour the liquid in to molds

4) let the mixture dry (and to make it look better spray the candies with beeswax) 

DISCLAIMER: The author of this post does not recommend making your own salmiakki. You should always buy your salmiakki at stores to ensure maximum quality, taste and safety.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 21, 2009)

Waffle's Banana Batter Butter Waffles with Ice Cream.

1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
3 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 pinch ground nutmeg
1 pinch ground cinnamon 
1 cup 1% milk or 3/4 milk and 1/4 light cream
1 egg
Butter - amount will vary
2 ripe bananas, sliced
2 scoops of your favorite ice cream. (French Vanilla for me)
Favorite Toppings (usually caramel drizzle with pecans and a cherry and fresh mint to finish.)

Preheat waffle iron. In a large mixing bowl, sift together flour, baking powder, salt, cinnamon and nutmeg. Stir in milk and eggs until mixture is smooth.

Spray preheated waffle iron with non-stick cooking spray. Pour two tablespoons of the waffle batter onto the hot waffle iron. Place two slices of banana on top of the batter and then spoon another two tablespoons of batter on top of the banana. Cook until golden brown. Repeat until you're out of batter or bananas. Transfer to plate. 

While still hot, scoop desired about of butter onto the waffle(s) (this is optional if you don't like butter) and scoop on you ice cream. cover the ice cream with your favorite toppings. 

serve while the butter is melting, the ice cream isn't a puddle, and the waffle is still hot.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Waffle's Banana Batter Butter Waffles with Ice Cream.
> ....
> serve while the butter is melting, the ice cream isn't a puddle, and the waffle is still hot.



zomg *drools*


----------



## deepSubDiver (Dec 21, 2009)

i want to see pictures of all that! some recipes sound faaaaabulous!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Waffle's Banana Batter Butter Waffles with Ice Cream.
> ...



this.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 23, 2009)

I NEED FOOD. OM NOM NOM NOM.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 23, 2009)

My favorite:
Chilaquiles
Ingredients:
-Tomato Sauce
-Tortillas
- Cheese, Chicken, Avocado, Cream, or any other thing you want to put in your chilaquiles

Procedure:
-Cut the tortillas in triangle shaped pieces (just like nachos or doritos)
- Fry them in a pan with oil
-Put them in the hot tomato sauce and let them rest a while (around 20 min)
- Eat with the topping(s) of your choice  (I prefer cheese and chicken).


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 23, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> My favorite:
> Chilaquiles
> Ingredients:
> -Tomato Sauce
> ...



I love chilaquiles.
OM NOM NOM NOM.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 23, 2009)

For grilled sandwiches, I like my cheese the same way I like my women...All American Singles!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

Hot Chocolate, I'm seeming to have a lot of this lately.

Ingredients:
Milk
Chocolate Powder
Water

Instructions:
1. Microwave (about 2 minutes) water, or boil water on stove.
2. Fill mug about 1/2 way with water.
3. Add about 8 tsp. of powder. Stir.
4. Fill mug until full with milk.
5. Let cool.

Optional:
Try adding butterscotch or caramel syrup to your hot chocolate along with the powder.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 23, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I love chilaquiles.
> OM NOM NOM NOM.



There are only two types of people in the world: those who love chilaquiles and those who havent tasted them


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 23, 2009)

Surely "You are what you eat" should be qualified with "...minus what you excrete"

...just saying, that's all 

EDIT: oh yeah, go vegan FTW!


----------



## Weston (Dec 23, 2009)

If I am what I eat, I want to eat something rich.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 24, 2009)

Weston said:


> If I am what I eat, I want to eat something rich.


So if i eat bacon im a pig?


----------



## Carrot (Dec 24, 2009)

msemtd said:


> EDIT: oh yeah, go vegan FTW!



damn... I stick to the vegetarians though


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 24, 2009)

Home Made Mocha.....
*DROOLS*

You will need:
Cappuccino Maker 
Coffee Grinder
Espresso Beans
LOTS Of Chocolate Syrup
Spray Can Of Whipped Cream. 
Milk
Water

FOLLOW DIRECTIONS TO MAKE CAPPUCCINO ON CAPPUCCINO MAKER.

Make Cappuccino. 
Add As Much Coffee As You Want. (Depending On How Much Coffee Flavor You Want.) Steam Milk. Have Steamed Milk Ready.
Dump Chocolate Syrup Into Mug. 
Pour some coffee into mug.
Add steamed milk. Stir.
Add whipped cream. 


ENJOY. <3


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

teller said:


> *Pepperoni Rolls*
> 
> According to Wikipedia: _"The pepperoni roll was invented by Giuseppe "Joseph" Argiro at the Country Club Bakery in Fairmont, West Virginia, in 1927[4]. The rolls originated as a lunch option for the coal miners of north-central West Virginia in the first half of the 20th century[5]. Pepperoni rolls do not need to be refrigerated for storage and could readily be packed for lunch by miners."_
> 
> ...



win. We have a few bakeries up here in WV which make amazing bread and pepperoni rolls. Our community is very very Italian.


----------



## shelley (Feb 10, 2010)

I made this for dinner today. 三杯雞 or "three cup chicken" is a popular dish in Taiwan. The name comes from the sauce, which is made of approximately equal parts sesame oil, rice wine and soy sauce.







2 lb. chicken, cut into bite sized pieces
20 cloves of garlic, minced
a few slices of ginger
1/3 cup sesame oil
1/3 cup rice wine
1/3 cup soy sauce
sugar (optional)
green onion
basil

Heat sesame oil in a wok or skillet. When the oil is hot, add garlic and ginger and stir fry. Add chicken pieces and brown on all sides, then add the wine and soy sauce. If the sauce is too salty, add a few tablespoons of sugar to taste. Cook until the liquid is reduced to a thick sauce. Add chopped green onion and basil near the end of the cooking time and cook until the basil starts to wilt. Serve with steamed rice.

The proportions for the three sauce ingredients can be tweaked according to taste. I think next time I would make it with a little less oil - as you can see from the picture everything was swimming in it.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 10, 2010)

Homemade Pizza:

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. 
Call a pizza company, order pizza and ask for delivery.
pay for pizza.
insert pizza into oven for .5 seconds. 
Turn off oven.
Take out pizza.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 10, 2010)

Shelley: that looks really good.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 10, 2010)

Mmmmhhhhh... Shelley... do you deliver overseas? That looks fantastic.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 10, 2010)

Shelley: That. Shall. Be. Mine.
I'm definitely going to make that.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 10, 2010)

worlds best pizza
1. Call your nearest Larosas pizza place and ask for a large bacon pizza for delivery ( if you do not live within 20 miles of a larosas then call a really good pizza place near you)
2. recieve the pizza
3. eat one piece, then go to bed.
4. wake up in the morning, put pizza in oven, toast for 10 mins
5. eat 7 slices of pizza for breakfast
nom nom nom...
enjoy having a bloated stomach...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 10, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> worlds best pizza
> 1. Call your nearest Larosas pizza place and ask for a large bacon pizza for delivery ( if you do not live within 20 miles of a larosas then call a really good pizza place near you)
> 2. recieve the pizza
> 3. eat one piece, then go to bed.
> ...



As soon as I read "larosas" I was like "this guy must be from cincy," and hence, your username


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 10, 2010)

shelley, now you've made me feel like I haven't eaten for days!!!


----------



## shelley (Feb 10, 2010)

Caltech's main dining hall had a wood fired pizza station which made delicious "artisan" style pizza. If you like crispy thin crust pizzas, here's a super easy version made from ingredients you can easily find in your fridge. Instead of using the fancy wood burning ovens in pizza restaurants, fire up the broiler in your oven.






Tortillas
Olive oil
Tomato sauce
Shredded cheese (mozzarella works well on pizza, but you can experiment)
Your choice of toppings

Preheat the broiler in your oven. Brush both sides of the tortilla with olive oil, then spread a thin layer of tomato sauce on the top. Add cheese and your favorite toppings. I like sliced tomatoes and a clove or two of minced garlic. On my latest pizza I added a chopped up slice of bacon. It was delicious.

Put your pizza on a cookie sheet and pop it under the broiler. Don't walk away, it only takes a few minutes. Once the cheese starts bubbling and the visible edges of the tortilla are starting to brown, remove from oven. At this point I like to sprinkle on some chopped basil (you'll notice all my recipes use basil. I just bought a bunch and I'm trying to use it all before it goes bad) and freshly grated parmesan cheese.

Now start making your second one, because one's not going to be enough.

Mmm. Almost as good as the version you pay upwards of $10 for at a restaurant for only a fraction of the price. You'll never want to go back to Domino's.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 10, 2010)

*SOTO DAGING 
*/ Beef soup from Indonesia .






Easy Beef Noodle Soup with Potato Patties (Soto Daging)recipe when you need something on the table quick:
* 500 g (1 Ib) lean topside beef
* 2 tablespoons oil, for frying
* 250 g (9 oz) dried glass noodles, soaked in warm water to soften
* 2 to 3 hard-boiled eggs, quartered lengthwise
* 2 spring onions, sliced
* 2 tablespoons Crispy Fried Shallots

Marinade

* 1 teaspoon salt
* 2 stalks lemongrass, thick bottom part only, tough outer layers discarded, coarsely chopped
* 5 kaffir lime leaves, chopped
* 4 cm (11/2 in) galangal root, bruised
* 2 1 / z cm (1 in) ginger, bruised
* 1 cinnamon stick (8 cm/ 3 in)

Sambal

* 10 red chilies, sliced
* ¼ teaspoon salt


This easy Beef Noodle Soup with Potato Patties (Soto Daging) recipe is appropriate for any occasion:
Soup

* 1 teaspoon black peppercorns
* 3 shallots
* 2 to 3 doves garlic
* 2 tablespoons oil
* 2 1 / 2 liters (10 cups) beef or chicken stock

Accompaniments

* 1 lime, quartered
* 8 small potato patties
* Deep-fried sago wafers (optional)
* To make the Crispy Fried Shallots, thinly slice 

several shallots as desired and stir fry in - few tablespoons of hot oil over low heat for 1 to 2 minutes, stirring constantly, until golden brown and crispy. Remove with a slotted spoon and drain on paper towels


"*Selamat Makan"* , first you must go to Oriental Supermarket to find all in ingredients.


----------



## Owen (Feb 10, 2010)

I have eaten over 2000 bowls of oatmeal in my life (One a day, excluding sundays, for 8 years), which is why my nickname/youtube username is the oat.


----------



## Toad (Feb 10, 2010)

This thread makes me so hungry...


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 11, 2010)

This thread makes me feel starving...


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 11, 2010)

shelley said:


>



I love that dish so much.


Ahem. I eat a variety of things.

Rice. Rice with Soy sauce, Rice with fish, Rice with meat.

I also drop some artichokes into a bowl of hot water and after a while i spill out the contents into gallons, the juice from the artichoke takes pretty good IMO.
---


So much variety


----------

